# What's my MBTI type ??? O u O



## elsaa (Dec 2, 2014)

I've sometime ago posted a thread regarding what's my MBTI type and I thought it was ENFP too but then I never EVER relate to any of the ENFP description that people posted on tumblr and such, hence, I'm here again asking you guys your opinion on my MBTI type :tongue: 

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

People say that I have a very cheerful, fun, and somewhat gregarious personality though, even when I’m very sick (I have about 40 degree fever) people still think I’m being sarcastic even though I really am sick! It sucks though, because the only one who notice is people who knew me for years!

I also tend to make friends with people from all walks of life, even the extreme introverts, as long as we have a very basic common ground, for example, we both like the same singer, and although I’m not extremely into that singer, I’d be able to talk to them using that common ground, until I finally found something me, and them, actually like together. Long story short, I could talk for days, about a thing, I don’t even know much of.

In exams too, for example, I’m usually the type that’s good when I don’t study in exam! Usually, I have some sort of idea and then I’d think whether its logical or not, and usually I just, sort of, do it somehow! 

In general, people say that I’m quite selfish, but then I have a somewhat addicting personality. Like, they often said they find that they could talk to me about anything and everything and they just sort of find the idea of me comfortable, although I have a lot of downsides to me as well, of course!


I am also very rebel, I could just go ahead and not do things because I don't like it, like that one time when I skipped class because the teacher's an ass, and I'm just 'fuck it' and skipped class and I got into trouble but then I'm just not my problem, idfc lol

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

Well, it's three things, Money, Power, Glory (lol)

Actually, I don't know, but most of all I want security I guess (?) like a safety net? I want money not because I'm a gold digger (i think idk maybe i am) but just as a precaution just in case I fell, so I could afford the hospital bills and all.

The song did say "Diamonds are a girl's best friend", and the saying "Love is everything" doesn't really work on me, well, because Love doesn't pay bills you know? or college? 


*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

When I'm free, when I could do whatever the hell I want to with nothing tying me down, when I could do what I like, and when I have money lol, no, jk, but yeah, I don't like being tied down to something it's ew, but I want someone loyal to stay by my side, though, sort of like a birdcage, and I'm the bird?

Because I know I won't be free forever so it's nice when I have a home to come home too

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*

Rules. I don’t like when things weigh me down. Although I tend to see them as a suggestion, instead of something I should follow.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*

For the most part, I think about the pros and cons but often I think of what I feel about it in the moment. 

For unimportant things, when I insult someone, I never thought of the distant future, I just did the thing regardless of whatever the consequences will be. Regardless of feeling, I mostly thought about my own feeling first, before thinking about others.

For major things though, I create the pros and cons and thought about it, but usually I ended up deciding it just on the spot lol, like when I'm planning to choose a sociology as an electives and had been planning on it for 2 years, a girl i hate decided to take that electives and I went "nah" and took art instead, which I decided within 1 night.


*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

THIS. This is what I hate about my ex-art teacher. He judge things by EFFORT. I hate it, a lot. So what if I don't try hard but you still put my paintings on showroom and gave me a lower grade than those who you DONT put in the showrooms?

I hate you, sir.

Just because I don't try that much doesn't mean I got lower grades than those who try with ugly results, ew you.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *

Anytime I am free to do my own thing. I hate rules, a lot. Especially those that makes no sense, and those that I hate, I mean, can't we all just do our own thing? 
.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

Once I understand it, it's there forever, but I'm a slow learner, and I prefer if I could have an example of it, not just do a and b and you will get c without knowing what the c is? get it? like, if you mix milk and chocolate you will get something, idk but it's good and I'm just

what?

I would prefer it much more if they went if you mix milk and chocolate you get chocolate milk instead of an "idk"

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

Average. Not the messiest person you meet, but not the worst as well. My living space is quiet clean, and from a scale of 1-10 my living space is quite like the 7. I love the aesthetic of living in a beautiful space and I love cleaning, and I really do, but it’s just not the thing I live for, and I think, just like everyone else, we would prefer to live in a clean environment.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
*
Both. When given a new theory, the first thing I ask is mostly what, and coming really close to it is why. Rarely I ask how, because mostly I just did the figuring out process in my head and most of the time I got it right. Like, first the teacher usually gives me a problem, and I’d ask what’s the meaning and why is it like that, and then I solved it in my head.

Even math, I usually solve things in ways that I don't even know how, but I just somehow know the answer, like I suck 100% at math, but when there's this question only the best of the best could answer, I could solve it, just in a way that is not even understandable, that's why I work best with teachers who only consider the result.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

I don't care what happens to you, as long as I'm ok

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

I usually speak before I think. Words mostly came out of my mouth faster than I’d like them too, but then I mostly just talk my way out of things and all is good.

I’m okay with all kinds of discussion! One-on-one might be awkward at times, but, with the right common grounds, you can surely smooth things out!

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

I prefer to know where I’m going to land, before jumping, but if someone told me things like “You definitely CANT jump!” or such, I would, just because I would like to prove them I can lol

Action speaks louder than words, for me! But words matter too because communication is sometimes, the key to all problems.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

Depends, actually! I’m a pretty lazy person so, if the distance to the place where we have to hang out is quite far, I’d stay at home! Or when I’m feeling cozy, I’d stay home!

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

I mostly has this mini breakdown thing where I’m in full-blown anxiety and panic attack mode, and after a few hours, when I get things to click in my head, I dont care where I am, when I'm stressed, I wouldn't even hesitate to cry in public, no shame!

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

People who are too emotional, and subjective, those who explode when angry and can't chill, and those who see "efforts", come on guys, it's e(F)fort for reason, it's worth an F!

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
*
Depends I guess!

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*

The things that I consider doesn’t matter. Like it’s not even about priorities, it’s mostly about whether I feel like it matters to me or not, and it’s really bad because I genuinely think I need to sort things out!

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*

Talkativ, Childish, Immature, Selfish, Sassy, Extremely Logical, Rebel, the YOLO typeand that they could talk to me about everything!

Even around my family, I’m usually the one interacting with people the most, and somehow they feel comfortable around me, I really don’t know why though!

Maybe it's _magic_

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*

Research stuffs on the Internet, or go somewhere like do some activities I enjoy, or just sit at home and laze around watching free movies and generally just being chill and doing my thing you know, and buy a LOT of fast foods! xD


EXTRA QUESTIONNAIRE

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*

Ok so I saw an about 5 year old kid smiling surrounded with bubbles lol

Guess what kid? In later years you will have exams coming up, you will have social expectations coming up, you will have college coming up, you will have job interview coming up, you will have bills to pay!

Enjoy it while it last. 


*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

AND I PAID A LOT FOR THAT CONCERT TOO!!! I would groan about 'a waste of money' for 5 minutes and after that be like, do we call 911?

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

OK GUYS LETS PARTY TONIGHT!! (Being honest with you, I don't care about the driver lol I'm drinking tonight)

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

Inwardly I don't care, if you're going to hell, go by yourself

Outwardly I would debate them though, for awhile, like no, no, it's wrong!

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

Ok, lets change believe! Let me try it for a sec, if I like it continue it, if I don't, I return to my previous beliefs lol

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*
My most important values is to do what I like, to do what I want and all

I don't hate on people with non-mine-like values, I think they're awesome, but if they told me to follow their values by force, I would hate them, I think values is what you chose for yourself

Like, I'm not asking you to follow my values, so can you stfu about me following yours?

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
*

My childishness, selfishness, and ignorance lol, if I could change one thing it would be I want to follow rules more often but I just cant 

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I don't know about my gut feeling, it's dead I guess? It only works when I feel like I'm in danger, I would follow them usually but mostly I follow it if it happens periodically and not just a one time thing

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
When I could do whatever the hell I want with no care in what people think (I don't care what people think) it energizes me the most

The things that drains me the most is when people force me to do something because it's like, can you not? I'm my own being, and you're your own being too, if I go to hell, you wont follow me, and if you do, I won't follow you, so can you just sshhhhhh

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
I don't internalize anything, what you see is what you get!


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

uh, ESFP?
There are comments everywhere and it really shows that you are much more extroverted, with phrases such as "extreme introverts" and talking without thinking too much - an introverted person wouldn't say that. People find it easier to warm up to outgoing people, in my experience. FP, because you don't think it is important to follow or agree with the values of others, you are very independent in that way (e.g. questionaire 2, Q4) and Sensing because of the continuous references to real life examples in your answers.


----------



## elsaa (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks !! I never really read into ESFPs maybe I'll check on them a bit more


----------



## elsaa (Dec 2, 2014)

edit: wrong post!


----------



## elsaa (Dec 2, 2014)

If this helps any of you, I'm an artist, and I would draw literally anything as long as it's for the money, even things I don't like, because I honestly give little to no regards to others values as long as mine is right ?

I guess ?

I also don't care about conflict, I guess? I don't care what people think of me as long as I think I'm ok


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

SFP, ESFP likely.


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

Definite ESFP


----------



## anaraqueen (May 14, 2015)

Why did you think you are ENFP? Just curious. You pretty much act in the moment, which is Se. You said a lot about your own internal values and principles, which is Fi. E and P are pretty obvious. So yeah you're probably ESFP


----------



## elsaa (Dec 2, 2014)

anaraqueen said:


> Why did you think you are ENFP? Just curious. You pretty much act in the moment, which is Se. You said a lot about your own internal values and principles, which is Fi. E and P are pretty obvious. So yeah you're probably ESFP


I don't knowww, online quizzes said I'm ENTP / ENFP but then I'm like

nooooooo!! 

And everything I do is a mess, I guess (?) like I have a hard time choosing what to do, and I'm lazy 24/7 idk is that a Ne function? e u e?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Fi for sure.
ISFP ESFP maybe. ENFP maybe. INFP.

you are a REALLY good writer compared to most ESFP's. They tend to not be the greatest writers IMO.

Do you like performing, acting, singing, etc? Do you like to be center stage? hate it? 

when you are beat up emotionally do you go party, or do you retreat to your bedroom and hide out for awhile?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

elsaa said:


> I don't knowww, online quizzes said I'm ENTP / ENFP but then I'm like
> 
> nooooooo!!
> 
> And everything I do is a mess, I guess (?) like I have a hard time choosing what to do, and I'm lazy 24/7 idk *is that a Ne function?* e u e?


No. Human behavior traits. Possibly related to type 7 http://personalitycafe.com/type-7-f...pe-seven-enthusiast-timeless-description.html


----------



## elsaa (Dec 2, 2014)

Im not satisfied if im not the best, maybe not necessarily in studying, but recently, I am aiming for the center spot of something lol, Im not satisfied if Im not the one standing in front of the others, call me freaky, but I have a huge obsession of being the best

And I forgot to mention this, but the reason is never looked into ESFP was because I never really pay attention to my surroundings because my world is me me me, and everything else is decoration


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

ISFP maybe then? :tongue: ISxPs can easily seem extroverted. 

For "the best", http://personalitycafe.com/type-3-forum-achiever/65603-type-three-achiever-timeless-description.html maybe? Sorry for piling enneagram into this, been discussing it in neighboring thread for a few days.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

elsaa said:


> Im not satisfied if im not the best, maybe not necessarily in studying, but recently, I am aiming for the center spot of something lol, Im not satisfied if Im not the one standing in front of the others, call me freaky, but I have a huge obsession of being the best
> 
> And I forgot to mention this, but the reason is never looked into ESFP was because I never really pay attention to my surroundings because my world is me me me, and everything else is decoration


Teenager. Weird that you know it though. (smiles)


----------



## Usernames Are Not Fun. (May 20, 2015)

I agree with the other posts, you're probably an ISFP. Although from reading your questionnaire I thought ESFP because of what you said about your gut feeling being dead (which I thought might indicate inferior Ni.)


----------



## elsaa (Dec 2, 2014)

ISFP too I gueesss??

But I read that they are quiet? :ball:

Also, I am not sensitive to others feelings :sad: like, somebody could be crying next to me and the best I could do would be like "r u ok?"

And it said that ISFP's are 'take it to the heart' type when it comes to criticism, I admit sometimes when I'm in a bad mood I do it, but all my friends said that I'm the one who LEAST take it to the heart (?)


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

drmiller100 said:


> you are a REALLY good writer compared to most ESFP's. They tend to not be the greatest writers IMO.


These are some pretty fly lyrics from an ESFP:






You must not listen to much rap music. Or mainstream music in general. You damn hipster. Don't blame you though. However, there's a lot of pretty kick ass ESFP lyricists and poets if you ask me. Actually... a lot of Se doms are pretty great writers. 

@elsaa From your questionnaires, you strike me as a sensor, and clearly an Fi and Te type. Te is not inferior imo, but I'm not convinced it's either low order or conscious. Fi strikes me as somewhat juvenile and possibly low order, but some of this could be age. Leaning ESFP, but I won't take ESTJ off the table.

Ne is not indecision. It's a common mistake that I was once blind to. Ne is actually pretty decisive in many ways... they get an idea, they go through it, scope out the essence, next. It can cause them to come across as flighty or procrastinating, sure, especially when they forgo what's in front of them to capture the next new concept, but I wouldn't say indecision is Ne. It's something of a stereotype that Se types are always on the go as well. Some can be couch potatoes. 

Great place to start: Why are you indecisive? What is your view of Ne and Se, and how do you personally relate to each?


----------



## elsaa (Dec 2, 2014)

hoopla said:


> @elsaa From your questionnaires, you strike me as a sensor, and clearly an Fi and Te type. Te is not inferior imo, but I'm not convinced it's either low order or conscious. Fi strikes me as somewhat juvenile and possibly low order, but some of this could be age. Leaning ESFP, but I won't take ESTJ off the table.
> 
> Ne is not indecision. It's a common mistake that I was once blind to. Ne is actually pretty decisive in many ways... they get an idea, they go through it, scope out the essence, next. It can cause them to come across as flighty or procrastinating, sure, especially when they forgo what's in front of them to capture the next new concept, but I wouldn't say indecision is Ne. It's something of a stereotype that Se types are always on the go as well. Some can be couch potatoes.
> 
> Great place to start: Why are you indecisive? What is your view of Ne and Se, and how do you personally relate to each?



One day I saw this Ne thing that goes like "oh, Ne can create fire from nothing" and I'm like oh..?

So I'm not a Ne?

And I had an existential crisis and posted here lol ok back to the point, I can't create something out of nothing, I have to use an example, or a tutorial before actually putting my foot in the business, like I need to have a generalization before I do something I guess?

And as a Se I read that Se is observant of their surroundings and I went hahahhahahaa

no.

Like I said, even if some one is 'crying inside' I won't notice it unless they tell me, and even if they 'hint' me to notice them, I would KNOW but most of the time I just wouldn't care, like, deal with your own problems, ykno?

But then again as a Se everytime I draw I almost always need reference, I can't like Nes (or Tis) and just be like, "oh I draw human, I have perfect reference in my head", I have to check on pictures of humans to make sure and blah blah


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Out of people I am friends with ISFP is the single most creative person I've met. While me and my INFP bff can spend hours discussing how awesome it would be to do something, she does and creates something.

As for art, it's more about a talent and much more importantly skill gained over the time. At first everyone HAS to use references, as you begin to understand anatomy better you can move on from it. But many even professional artists still use references for hard to visualize poses. I don't think it's function related. Fi dominant also doesn't mean that you are mother Theresa towards feelings of others. fi and more fi


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

elsaa said:


> And everything I do is a mess, I guess (?) like I have a hard time choosing what to do, and I'm lazy 24/7 idk is that a Ne function? e u e?


My sister is an ESFP and she's like that as well  Also, is that you on your avatar? You're really pretty.


----------

